# Ordnerstruktur mit mod_rewrite



## EuroCent (7. März 2008)

Folgende Frage:

Wie bekomme ich hin das aus beispielsweise impressum.html bzw. .php zu http://Seite.de/Impressum wird?

Hab da mit mod_rewrite nicht soviel am hut

Also es sollten alle Links dann als eine art Ordnerstruktur werden

 + Startseite
    + Impressum => /Impressum
    + Gästebuch => /Gästebuch

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen


----------



## EuroCent (12. März 2008)

Sry aber weiss da keiner weiter?

Über Google schein ich zu Dumm dazu zu sein... den ich finde irgendwie nix was ich brauche um es so hinzubekommen ^^

Wäre echt sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe


----------



## EuroCent (26. März 2008)

Ich möchte ja nicht unhöfflich erscheinen aber kann mir hier einer Helfen PLS?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. März 2008)

Hallo Lenox,

ja, genau. mod_rewrite ist der richtige Ansatz, mit dem du dein Vorhaben lösen kannst. Bitte verwende einfach die Suchfunktion und ziehe Google zu Rate, um für dein Problem einen ersten eigenen Ansatz zu finden. So solltest du in weniger als 10 Minuten eine Lösung zusammen haben.

Ein Forum ist ja nicht dafür da, Lösungen "vorzukauen", sondern bei konkreten Problemen Hilfestellungen zur Selbsthilfe zu geben.


----------



## EuroCent (27. März 2008)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Lenox,
> 
> ja, genau. mod_rewrite ist der richtige Ansatz, mit dem du dein Vorhaben lösen kannst. Bitte verwende einfach die Suchfunktion und ziehe Google zu Rate, um für dein Problem einen ersten eigenen Ansatz zu finden. So solltest du in weniger als 10 Minuten eine Lösung zusammen haben.
> 
> Ein Forum ist ja nicht dafür da, Lösungen "vorzukauen", sondern bei konkreten Problemen Hilfestellungen zur Selbsthilfe zu geben.



Naja das Problem ist das ich schon gesucht habe...

Aber ich denke mal das ich nach falschen kritärien suche oder falsche Begriffe verwende und ich daher mich durch 10.000 und mehr Thread lesen müsste um das Ergebnis eventuell zu bekommen.

Dennoch erstmal ein riesen Dank das du hier darauf geantwortet hast, werde selbst verständlich nochmals Google und Co bemühen und hoffe diesesmal das ich das richtige finde


----------



## shutdown (27. März 2008)

Ungetestet:


```
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule (./)/(.*)$ $1\.html
```


----------

